

Apple TV: From perfectly working game changer to source of frustration - imartin2k
http://meshedsociety.com/apple-tv-in-2-years-from-perfectly-working-game-changer-to-source-of-frustration/

======
wanderfowl
I've been having similar experiences with several "rock solid" Apple products
and services lately, iOS most notably. It really seems like the "do few
things, but do them flawlessly" ethos is gone, particularly for new services.

The Apple Watch is a great example of this. I've got one, and I like it more
than I dislike it, but it was released about a year early. "Just works" is no
longer Apple's mantra, or at least, it's not longer my experience.

------
TrevorJ
I've noticed this with iTunes over the last five years or so: it went from
rock solid to being a pretty bad user experience.

It kind of seems like Apple is a company that greatly benefited from having
someone who was constantly willing to say "no, it's not good enough, make it
better".

~~~
imartin2k
In the end, it indeed could be that "simple".

